
Growth at Any Cost: Social Media Has Made the World a Worse Place, How to Fix It - PretzelFisch
https://medium.com/@dareobasanjo/growth-at-any-cost-social-media-has-made-the-world-a-worse-place-heres-how-to-fix-it-8a80e0683ff3
======
yesenadam
(It's mostly about Twitter and Reddit.)

 _there is no incentive to think about how their product affects the users
that use it and the world at large._

That sounds like most newspapers, TV, radio, movies, games etc

